# Nova Scotia Regional Market Demand Program



## cyics (Feb 22, 2014)

Can I apply for the upcoming Nova Scotia Regional Market Demand Program with my academic IELTS score or do I have give appear for General Module? And how much time does it take to complete the process? Anyone have the idea about it?


----------



## hdlgallen (Mar 7, 2014)

cyics said:


> Can I apply for the upcoming Nova Scotia Regional Market Demand Program with my academic IELTS score or do I have give appear for General Module? And how much time does it take to complete the process? Anyone have the idea about it?


You have to take a IELTS G.

The process will take 3 to 6 months.


----------



## satvik (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for Nova Scotia Regional Market Demand Program and I have 5 years of experience in IT industry as a Java Developer.But my qualification is B.E( Bachelor of engineering) in the discipline of electronics and communication engg.

Please help whether I am eligible to apply for Nova Scotia Regional Market Demand Program or not ?

Thanks in Advance
Satvik


----------

